# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >   Спамеры ушли в пиринговые сети

## SDA

Информацию об электронных адресах спамеры получают в файлообменных сетях. Такой вывод содержится в исследовании, проведенном компанией Blue Security, сообщает ВВС.

Blue Security зарегистрировала в пиринговой сети Gnutella 500 компьютеров, у фальшивых пользователей были записаны файлы с электронными адресами. Через три дня каждый из них был скачан в среднем по 25 раз, на адреса пришли более 700 писем. При этом спам отсылался из разных источников, что позволило исследователям предположить, что спамеры продают друг другу информацию.

Кроме того, сотрудники Blue Security попытались самостоятельно найти в пиринговых сетях базы данных с электронными адресами. Это оказалось довольно просто. В распоряжении программистов Blue Security оказались файлы с адресами профессоров университетов, сторонников браков среди гомосексуалистов и полные списки покупателей интернет-магазинов.

Основатель и глава Blue Security Эран Решеф (Eran Reshef) говорит, что многие участники файлообменных сетей никак не ограничивают использование своих машин другими пользователям, любой желающий может скачать у них все, что пожелает. Спамерам не нужно делать ничего сложного, лишь дождаться, когда в пиринговой системе появится новичок, и забрать у него адресную книгу. При этом злоумышленники используют стандартные механизмы поиска.

Жертвами спамеров могут становиться и пользователи со стажем, у которых настройки на компьютере запрещают скачивать адресные книги, уверен Решеф.

Источник: lenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *0*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

